# Positive Benefits of a Low-Sex Marriage



## Finwe (Nov 5, 2015)

Some benefits of a sexless marriage. It can't be all bad, right?

(1) Supports Literacy - more time to read before bed.
(2) Supports Affordable Health Care - Reduces health care costs since there is a low probability of pregnancy.
(3) Saves Money - No birth control pills and a box of condoms will last forever, no lingerie either.
(4) No Leverage from the LL Spouse - What are they going to do, withhold sex? lol. 
(5) No Chance of STDs - Nobody spouse ever cheats, but if they do, no chance of getting their STD.
(6) Less Medication - No Viagra or anything like that. Saves money like in #3.
(7) No Embarrassing Moments: - Children cannot walk in on something that doesn't occur, whew!
(8) Mentally Stronger - What doesn't kill you makes you grow stronger. Plenty of time to work hard on your mental health, (you'll need it).
(9) Reasonable Clothes - Don't worry about looking all that sexy. Nice reasonable clothes are in order. 
(10) No Body-Scaping - No need to be concerned about waxing or anything like that. Think of the time you save.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry, I was in a Sex Starved Marriage. The only benefit, I saw was smaller laundry equipment and cooking vessels needed as we only did our own laundry and only our own cooking for the most part. Needed a much bigger bed or separate beds as night time body contact in the same bed was awkward. 

Having been there, I saw little benefit at all.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> Needed a much bigger bed or separate beds as night time body contact in the same bed was awkward.


Might as well have separate rooms for that matter, or separate houses, or separate...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Helps support the porn industry

Makes the transition easier if you decide to join a celibate religious order

Questions about your sexual orientation aren't relevant

Perhaps most important: makes you so depressed that you are eager to sacrifice yourself for the sake of others.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

You are mistaken Finwe, Eru the one, wove it into the song of the Ainur. Low sex marriage is a corruption due to Melkor.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

My wife avoids any job that would produce an income of over $100 per week, talks on the phone for 3,000 minutes per month and has the standard excuses every time sex is brought up to the point of being roommates. I'm considering saying that if we're going to live like roommates, here's your half of the bills. ?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm not in a sexless marriage, but just for lolz...

You're well rested as your spouse never keeps you up late for wild bunny sex.

You never have to worry about your vitality being "drained" before competing in sporting events.

There aren't any screaming orgasms coming from your place, so you can look your neighbors in the eye without blushing.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Great list. Funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Plenty of free time, nights and weekends.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Another benefit, you got some killer muscles on your dominant arm.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Biggest benefit: You can do whatever you want, and do not have to worry about how your spouse will react. Because, after all, what can they do? Cut you off from sex? They already did!

I tell all the LDs: if you enjoy having all the power in the relationship, do not cut off your HD spouse to the point where they stop chasing you for sex. You may find you miss the power more than you disliked the sex.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You can do whatever you want, as prison holds no fear for you - in fact, you might even gain a lover.


----------



## Puny_T-Rex_Arms (Apr 20, 2017)

> makes you so depressed that you are eager to sacrifice yourself for the sake of others.


Good God, that is exactly the way I feel all the time.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Finwe said:


> Some benefits of a sexless marriage. It can't be all bad, right?
> 
> (1) Supports Literacy - more time to read before bed.
> (2) Supports Affordable Health Care - Reduces health care costs since there is a low probability of pregnancy.
> ...



No benefits to being in a low to no sex marriage.

Reasons are you will never have that intimate connection and you're more like friends and roommates. You don't marry a friend with benefits or a roommate.

The possibility of a spouse cheating is greatly increased.

Might get addicted to porn, etc.

You will fight over stupid little things.

The spouse with the healthy sex drive, who's only interested and in love with you, will eventually stop chasing and initiating.

So the benefits to a low to no sex marriage isn't really a marriage, its a roommate and friend with benefits and nothing more.

When in a marriage, you are to take care of each others needs as your own and you're not your own anymore. Otherwise, you are in it for yourself and selfish.

Why would anyone put themselves through the listed above and stayed in that marriage and try to find benefits from doing so?


----------



## Finwe (Nov 5, 2015)

Noble1 said:


> Great list. Funny and sad at the same time.


Laugh or cry, your choice.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Apparently people who don't have regular sex die sooner, so I guess the benefit is that nature will put you out of your misery sooner rather than later....?


----------



## ericthesane (May 10, 2013)

-Reduces the chance of getting up late for work.
-Increase the chance that the kitchen is spotless when calling it a night 
- Works wonders in terms of working out; I tend to get on my bike and put in 20-30 miles on those nights when I do get home; do that consistently for some years and you will get in much better shape.
-Supports local businesses by you spending far more time after work at happy hour get togethers
- Cuts down on expenses in that dinners are quick, basic and inexpensive; who wants to have long conversations over a well prepared meal when you know your company is not enjoyed.
- Cuts down on frivolous expenses like vacations, the occasional weekend away together, or the sometimes thoughtful gift that is no longer given.

There is a silver lining to almost all things, if you really look for it… It is, as with so much else, a matter of perspective.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Satya said:


> Apparently people who don't have regular sex die sooner, so I guess the benefit is that nature will put you out of your misery sooner rather than later....?


Still waiting


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Cleaner sheets/ potentially less laundry expenses!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow. I never new how lucky I was. Guess I better stop complaining!


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Finwe said:


> Some benefits of a sexless marriage. It can't be all bad, right?
> 
> (1) Supports Literacy - more time to read before bed.
> (2) Supports Affordable Health Care - Reduces health care costs since there is a low probability of pregnancy.
> ...


My sister is extremely lucky to be LD and have a husband who is also LD. They never discussed the topic but have slowly come to realize they are both this way. She suggests he's even less interested in the act than her as she's typically the instigator on the rare occasions when they have sex.

#5 in particular is something she's alluded to; the benefit of not having to worry about cheating. And according to her, they have way more time to focus on the kids and spending time as a family. They couldn't be bothered to constantly "put in the work" required to have sex. 

Some people are just so strange...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Keke24 said:


> My sister is extremely lucky to be LD and have a husband who is also LD. They never discussed the topic but have slowly come to realize they are both this way. She suggests he's even less interested in the act than her as she's typically the instigator on the rare occasions when they have sex.
> 
> #5 in particular is something she's alluded to; the benefit of not having to worry about cheating. And according to her, they have way more time to focus on the kids and spending time as a family. They couldn't be bothered to constantly "put in the work" required to have sex.
> 
> *Some people are just so strange.*..


But they aren't strange, they are just well matched. Any good match is good.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Finwe said:


> Some benefits of a sexless marriage. It can't be all bad, right?
> 
> (1) Supports Literacy - more time to read before bed.
> (2) Supports Affordable Health Care - Reduces health care costs since there is a low probability of pregnancy.
> ...


the only benefit to a sex starved marriage, is that the low drive partner trys to cuckold the high drive partner, and this only works for a short period of time before the high drive partner says, **** it, and goes and gets his/her needs met.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Finwe said:


> Some benefits of a sexless marriage. It can't be all bad, right?
> 
> (1) Supports Literacy - more time to read before bed.
> 
> ...


It's bad, you only realize how bad when you're away from it and with someone that really cherishes you.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

"Sex is an activity that involves intense physical and emotional elements, and it’s likely its benefits do too. The researchers from the New England Research Institute in Massachusetts who led this study believe that sexual intercourse may be a marker for a healthy heart because:


- Sex can be a form of physical activity that, like exercise, gives your heart a workout

- People who have a desire for frequent sex, and are able to do so, are likely healthier overall

- Men who have regular sex may also be in a supportive relationship, which offers stress reduction and emotional benefits


Sex has also been found to boost self-esteem and improve intimacy in your relationship. This is because sex and orgasms result in increased levels of the hormone oxytocin -- the “love” hormone -- that helps you feel bonded to your partner.


As oxytocin increases, so do hormones known as endorphins, which in turn lessens feelings of pain related to everything from headaches and arthritis to symptoms of PMS. It can also help you to get a better night’s sleep."



"Men who have sex at least twice a week can almost halve their risk of heart disease, according to new research. 


It shows men who indulge in regular lovemaking are up to 45 per cent less likely to develop life-threatening heart conditions than men who have sex once a month or less.

The study, of over 1,000 men, shows sex appears to have a protective effect on the male heart"



"Sex and Your Heart: Benefits of Sex


The most obvious way sex benefits your heart is the fact that it’s a bit of a workout. "Sex is good aerobic exercise, and aerobic exercise is good for heart health," says Dr. Nukta. The American College of Sports Medicine defines aerobic activity as one that uses the big muscles of the body in rhythmic, continuous fashion, so doing the deed definitely counts



Benefits of aerobic exercise range from weight loss to reduced risk of heart attack and diabetes. They include:


- Lower blood pressure. Aerobic exercise is generally good for lowering blood pressure, and sex itself may deepen the effect in women. "Orgasm in women stimulates the release of the hormone oxytocin, which has a direct effect on lowering blood pressure," says Nukta.

- Stress reduction. There are many reasons why people have sex, including relaxation. Chilling out is good for your heart because stress hormones constrict your blood vessels and speed up your heart rate, increasing your risk for heart attack.

- Emotional health. Regular sex as part of a supportive emotional relationship is especially good for your heart. Studies show that emotional issues like stress, anger, anxiety, and loneliness contribute to heart attack risk much like smoking and high cholesterol do."


Why You Should Have More Sex for Heart Health - Heart Health Center - Everyday Health


The benefits to having a low to zero sex marriage are.....NONE.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> But they aren't strange, they are just well matched. Any good match is good.


They are strange in that they are unknowable. Not understandable to you or I. Strange does not mean abnormal. Just--not relatable. But yes---any good match is good.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> I'm not in a sexless marriage, but just for lolz...
> 
> You're well rested as your spouse never keeps you up late for wild bunny sex.
> 
> ...


*Oh, what I wouldn't absolutely give to awaken the neighbors with a screaming orgasmic yell, then to have them suddenly come knocking at your door to tell you to please keep things down, and then gleefully explain to them exactly what happened ~ followed up by "Would you like to hear it again?"*


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *Oh, what I wouldn't absolutely give to awaken the neighbors with a screaming orgasmic yell, then to have them suddenly come knocking at your door to tell you to please keep things down, and then gleefully explain to them exactly what happened ~ followed up by "Would you like to hear it again?"*


I'm naturally...umm..verbally expressive and not just at the finale. I like "porn star sex" and have the vocabulary of a sailor. I'd give a lot to live rural so I don't have to worry about forgetting to close the window. I can't wait til my last kid is out of the house so we can sell and move. Just a few more years...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Livvie said:


> Cleaner sheets/ potentially less laundry expenses!!


Lol, was thinking the same thing.

I will add * Sleep like a baby


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

EllisRedding said:


> Lol, was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I will add * Sleep like a baby



I know the OP was firmly tongue-in-cheek and the intent was to generate some amusing discussion, which this thread has certainly done, but I have to say:

"Sleep like a baby?" ?!?!?!

There is no more effective generator of insomnia than sexual frustration. The combination of physical discomfort (at least for a man) and lack of emotional connection in the relationship is enough to keep me up for .... well, there's just not enough sheep on the planet to count.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I know the OP was firmly tongue-in-cheek and the intent was to generate some amusing discussion, which this thread has certainly done, but I have to say:
> 
> "Sleep like a baby?" ?!?!?!
> 
> There is no more effective generator of insomnia than sexual frustration. The combination of physical discomfort (at least for a man) and lack of emotional connection in the relationship is enough to keep me up for .... well, there's just not enough sheep on the planet to count.


When you get to the point where you just don't care anymore, the frustration goes away, hence sleeping like a baby :grin2:


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

I agree with Ellis' point. The stress comes from thinking "maybe tonight" and then being rejected time after time. The silly excuses that start hours before she goes to bed "I'm exhausted!" "I have gas (lol)" "I have a headache". When you just stop initiating altogether, eventually the evening excuses stop and you get to the point of having zero expectations. Getting to that point is the difficult part. After that you sleep just fine.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Spitfire said:


> I agree with Ellis' point. The stress comes from thinking "maybe tonight" and then being rejected time after time. The silly excuses that start hours before she goes to bed "I'm exhausted!" "I have gas (lol)" "I have a headache". When you just stop initiating altogether, eventually the evening excuses stop and you get to the point of having zero expectations. Getting to that point is the difficult part. After that you sleep just fine.


The problem is that, once you've reached a point of no expectations for intimacy, you're no longer really in a marriage. In this case, "curing" one ill only creates another. 

This is also not a peaceful existence, hence not restful.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Another benefit, you got some killer muscles on your dominant arm.


Dominant arm? Hmm, I must have been doing it wrong all my life.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Steve1000 said:


> Dominant arm? Hmm, I must have been doing it wrong all my life.


Maybe you're ambidextrous :grin2:


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Maybe you're ambidextrous :grin2:


Cool. I DO have a special skill!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I understand the concept of a dominant arm. But what's a submissive arm? Does the dominant arm make the submissive arm do things? Or does it just want to?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Finwe said:


> Some benefits of a sexless marriage. It can't be all bad, right?
> 
> (1) Supports Literacy - more time to read before bed.
> (2) Supports Affordable Health Care - Reduces health care costs since there is a low probability of pregnancy.
> ...



(11) Ultra compatible with long distance relationships. Husband and wives living in separate countries can help promote world peace! 

(12) Lack of innate sexual tension also helps make the roads much safer. Less testosterone fueled wheels burning rubber and exceeding the speed limits.

(13) The world's energy crisis is slightly alleviated because there is no need to perpetually recharge a wide selection of ultra powerful vibrators.

(14) More funny TV commercials to watch, because a man without sex will start inventing some bizarre things in his garage which will ultimately end up on television selling millions.

OMFG I need one of these!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

badsanta said:


> (12) Lack of innate sexual tension also helps make the roads much safer. Less testosterone fueled wheels burning rubber and exceeding the speed limits.


I put this one in the same ?!?!?!? category with "sleep like a baby."

There's nothing more dangerous than testosterone without an outlet. On those rare occasions when I feel satisfied, I drive like a blue-haired octogenarian on her way to church. But when I'm frustrated, everybody on the road better get the **** out of my way, and don't even think of going less than 10mph over the limit in the fast land on the freeway!:FIREdevil:


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

You forgot - More time to masturbate to porn and less exposure to Oxytocin, the hormone that emotionally bonds a couple together. Without it you are more like friends with few benefits.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> I understand the concept of a dominant arm. But what's a submissive arm? Does the dominant arm make the submissive arm do things? Or does it just want to?


Sometimes my dominant arm makes my submissive arm go make it a sandwich.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> They are strange in that they are unknowable. Not understandable to you or I. Strange does not mean abnormal. Just--not relatable. But yes---any good match is good.


I took @Keke to mean that they were strange for being LD.

I do think it is beneficial if everyone, LD and HD, could understand that the other side of the spectrum isn't "strange", just different. For those who are naturally LD and always are and always have been, and they are happily LD, there is much more to their lives than sex. They do not have lives that are less rich than HD's lives. It is hard for HD's to understand this sometimes because for us, sex is one of the sweetest parts of life. Nevertheless, it is not so for true LD's and they enjoy richness in areas many HD's cannot.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> When you get to the point where you just don't care anymore, the frustration goes away, hence sleeping like a baby :grin2:


Ahhh. I only got to the point where I didn't care about the relationship any more. I never got to acceptance of the relationship without any intimacy, I get that from my cat so I didn't need a W with the same idea. :smile2:


----------

